# Hornsby is Crafting a Signpost!



## InsertCleverUsernameHere (Apr 18, 2020)

Just hit me up with your offers and I'll be in Hornsby's house waiting. I'm looking for bells primarily as I'm running short but I can work with NMT or DIYs I don't have. (We can discuss)






EDIT: I've decided to make a queue so join there. https://turnip.exchange/island/122436b3​


----------



## elo-chan (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi I'd love to come! How many bells were you looking for?  I also have some DIYs!


----------



## srednivashtar (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to come and tip!


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd love to drop by i'll bring some bells


----------



## fanism (Apr 18, 2020)

may i come over?  10K bells tips?  thanks


----------



## Seira (Apr 18, 2020)

i'd love to come by for  nmt or bells


----------



## 8421048271 (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd like to come, can bring bells or DIYs.


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd like to swing by for this. I can do bells or a NMT.


----------



## InsertCleverUsernameHere (Apr 18, 2020)

Locking queue momentarily because a lot of people are coming.


----------



## th8827 (Apr 18, 2020)

I waited through the queue, but the code that it gave me does not work...


----------



## 8421048271 (Apr 18, 2020)

InsertCleverUsernameHere said:


> Locking queue momentarily because a lot of people are coming.


Can we come again?


----------



## InsertCleverUsernameHere (Apr 18, 2020)

Someone left quietly so I'm trying to resolve the issue. Hang on.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020

Hornsby's crafting again! Thanks for your patience.


----------



## 8421048271 (Apr 18, 2020)

InsertCleverUsernameHere said:


> Someone left quietly so I'm trying to resolve the issue. Hang on.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020
> 
> Hornsby's crafting again! Thanks for your patience.


Can you update your DODO code?


----------



## th8827 (Apr 18, 2020)

You may need to create a new queue for the new Dodo code. not sure how it works.

EDIT: Refresh for a new code in the queue.


----------



## Quack (Apr 18, 2020)

Same code?


----------



## InsertCleverUsernameHere (Apr 18, 2020)

Currently making a new one with a smaller line. Sorry, idk how so many people go to the island that fast.


----------



## mayor_christin (Apr 18, 2020)

I’d still love to join if it’s possible! Can tip bells.


----------



## Quack (Apr 18, 2020)

InsertCleverUsernameHere said:


> Currently making a new one with a smaller line. Sorry, idk how so many people go to the island that fast.


Was wondering about that too! No worries


----------



## elo-chan (Apr 18, 2020)

Are you still letting people in?  I still have the mum cushion diy for you!


----------



## InsertCleverUsernameHere (Apr 18, 2020)

elo-chan said:


> Are you still letting people in?  I still have the mum cushion diy for you!


Yes. Just join the queue. He should still be crafting.


----------



## Pnixie (Apr 18, 2020)

I just realized I got rolled back and I don't have the DIY  I'm joining the queue again


----------



## InsertCleverUsernameHere (Apr 18, 2020)

Pnixie said:


> I just realized I got rolled back and I don't have the DIY  I'm joining the queue again


Oof! Sorry. The line's going by quick thankfully so you should be fine.


----------



## InsertCleverUsernameHere (Apr 18, 2020)

Not taking anymore requests. Thanks so much for coming and being patient!


----------

